# abc icon?



## sous2817 (Nov 28, 2011)

Not sure what it's called, but that little icon that appears next to the web address shows up as the abc logo (as seen here:  http://abc.go.com/). Has it always been that and I'm just now noticing, or did Mr. Excel sell out and get bought up by Disney?


----------



## Norie (Nov 28, 2011)

Perhaps your browser has sold out and has relabelled MrExcel and other sites with that icon.


----------



## sous2817 (Nov 28, 2011)

ah ha!  perhaps you're right..seems to be working now.  Don't know what that was all about...


----------



## TinaP (Nov 29, 2011)

Coming up next...Extreme Worksheet Makeover.


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 29, 2011)

> Coming up next...Extreme Worksheet Makeover.


Or how about:
*"AFF: America'a Funniest Formulas"*

_I have a feeling we could go on all day with this one!_


----------



## justme (Nov 30, 2011)

Desperate Programmers?


----------



## Expiry (Dec 1, 2011)

Pimp My Spreadsheet


----------



## obiron (Dec 6, 2011)

Tonight's Action Movie feature is The Sumif() of all Fears


----------

